# Aus Longhorn wird Windows Vista



## Counselor (22 Juli 2005)

teltarif.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die bislang unter dem Code-Namen Longhorn bekannte, kommende Version des Betriebssystems Windows wird Windows Vista heißen...


http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw29/s17927.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2005)

> Windows Vista - zu deutsch Blick, Sicht, Perspektive - soll Klarheit in die täglichen Abläufe bringen, so dass sich der Anwender auf die wichtigen Dinge konzentrieren kann


Hasta la Vista, sprach der kleine freche Pinguin...
(P.S.: aka-aka ist erklärter Billy - aus Angst, an Linux zu scheitern)


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juli 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,366355,00.html


> Ob Vista ein Verkaufsschlager wird, dürfte nicht zuletzt vom Preis und den Hardwarevoraussetzungen abhängen. Microsoft verspricht unter anderem eine neue Bedienoberfläche sowie "ein modernes Look and Feel". Viele Firmenkunden nutzen bis heute noch Windows 2000, weil sie mit dem System zufrieden sind. Sie haben den Wechsel zu XP nicht vollzogen, unter anderem, weil sie die Kosten und den Umstellungsaufwand fürchten.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61967


> Bislang firmierte der Nachfolger von Windows XP unter dem Codenamen Longhorn. Erscheinen soll er Ende 2006, eine Beta 1 wird in Kürze erwartet; für Entwickler soll es auf Microsofts Professional Developer Conference eine weitere Version geben. Ebenfalls noch in diesem Jahr will Microsoft die Beta 2 fertigstellen, im nächsten Jahr sollen dann vor der Fertigstellung noch drei Release Candidates (RC0, RC1 und RC2) folgen. Die RCs dienen üblicherweise nicht mehr der Erprobung neuer Funktionen, sondern nur noch der Fehlerbeseitigung. (axv/c't)


cp


----------



## Dino (22 Juli 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61967
> 
> 
> > ... Die RCs dienen üblicherweise nicht mehr der Erprobung neuer Funktionen, sondern nur noch der Fehlerbeseitigung. (axv/c't)
> ...



Und ich dachte bisher immer, dass die Fehlerbeseitigung bei den Windows-Versionen erst nach der Veröffentlichung der Final Release beim Kunden stattfindet... hmmm..


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juli 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61990


> Kurz nach der Bekanntgabe des Namens für den Nachfolger von Windows XP kündigt Microsoft nun auch die erste Beta-Version an. Sie soll "Entwicklern und IT-Profis" ab dem 3. August zur Verfügung stehen. Ob diese Version auch für alle Interessierten frei verfügbar sein wird, ist bislang nicht bekannt, gilt aber als unwahrscheinlich.


cp


----------



## jupp11 (24 Juli 2005)

http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/25/0,3672,2341689,00.html


> Microsoft steigert Gewinn
> Microsoft hatte am Donnerstagabend nach US-Börsenschluss mitgeteilt, seinen Gewinn im Schlussquartal kräftig gesteigert und dabei unter anderem von einer starken Nachfrage nach seinen Produkten Windows und Office profitiert zu haben. Der Nettogewinn verbesserte sich um 38 Prozent auf 3,7 Milliarden Dollar.
> 
> Der Umsatz legte in dem Dreimonatszeitraum auf 10,16 von 9,29 Milliarden Dollar zu. Für das laufende Geschäftsjahr 2005/06 setzt das Unternehmen auf Impulse durch die neue Generation seiner Spiele-Konsole Xbox, neue Datenbank-Software und Windows Vista.


j.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juli 2005)

Bekanntmachung:
Ich verbiete hiermit jedem lebenden Erdenbürger, das von mir benutzte Betriebssystem zu einem Thema zu machen.
Die Bemerkung "Ein erklärter Billy" war eine Anspielung auf die Antwort "Yo, ein Billy weniger", die ein gewisser Herr M*F* einem Herrn J*K* in einer usergroup gab.

Zum nachlesen:
http://lists.phpcenter.de/pipermail/mysql/2001-March/000328.html

Von mir aus könntet ihr hier darüber nachdenken, was aus M*F* geworden ist, was die UNIPROCOM SL heute macht, wie die Firma mit anderen Firmen zusammen hängt, welchen Streit es zwischen (u.a.) UNIPROCOM und der Firma "Sun Telecom" gegeben hat usw. usf.

Aber mein Betriebssystem ist kein Thema, nicht einmal für off-topic.

with regards
Aka


----------



## drboe (24 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Bekanntmachung:
> Ich verbiete hiermit jedem lebenden Erdenbürger, das von mir benutzte Betriebssystem zu einem Thema zu machen.


Uih! Du willst Debatten über Windows verbieten? Hast Du Heise schon gemahnt (siehe Windows XP, Windows 2000, WindowsME usw.) oder http://www.forum.windows-tweaks.info/ und anderen kräftig in die Suppe gespuckt? 



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mein Betriebssystem ist kein Thema, nicht einmal für off-topic.


Du hast ein Betriebssytem? Grell! Ich muss noch mit der üblichen Ausstattung des modernen Menschen auskommen: reine nature ware. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## dotshead (24 Juli 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Uih! Du willst Debatten über Windows verbieten?
> M. Boettcher


Die werden hier von Moderatoren schon umgebogen. Warum auch immer.


----------



## Counselor (24 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mein Betriebssystem ist kein Thema, nicht einmal für off-topic.


Und was ist mit deiner Firmware? Ist die von US-Robotics?


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juli 2005)

Da dreht das greenhorn zum thema longhorn eine lange Nase und schreit es hinaus:
*DAS WAR IRONIE*
(zugegebenermassen eine etwas arg verschraubte mehrmals-um-die-Ecke-Fassung)

Mein internes Betriebssystem ist übrigens Mutterwitz Version 34.2, läuft mit meinem fast 1,5 IQhertzprozessor wie 'ne Nähmaschine (gelegentliche Buchstabenverdreher sind als mini-bugs zu verschmerzen  )
auch ironie, ok


----------



## dotshead (24 Juli 2005)

Gewisse Moderatoren verschieben Threads bis zur Unkenntlichkeit. Ironie hin oder her.


----------



## Heiko (24 Juli 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Gewisse Moderatoren verschieben Threads bis zur Unkenntlichkeit. Ironie hin oder her.


Whuthisäs?


----------



## dotshead (24 Juli 2005)

@heiko 

selten so gelacht. Du wirst mir sicher erklären können, warum der Thread *willkürlich* geteilt wurde. Aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, macht der Thread unter dem Thema Linux keinen Sinn. Welche Gründe gab es eigentlich den Firefox-Thread zu löschen oder zu verschieben? Welche Meinungen sind hier eigentlich erwünscht oder erlaubt?


----------



## Heiko (24 Juli 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Meinungen sind hier eigentlich erwünscht oder erlaubt?


Grundsätzlich alle, so lange die Themen nicht verzerrt oder zerredet werden (was leider zur Zeit relativ oft der Fall ist).


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juli 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> , so lange die Themen nicht verzerrt oder zerredet werden (was leider zur Zeit relativ oft der Fall ist).


Deswegen zurück zum Thema:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/62030


> Redmonder Komplikationen um "Windows Vista"
> 
> Nach der Entscheidung des Software-Riesen Microsoft für "Windows Vista" als Namen für die kommende Windows-Version deuten sich juristische Komplikationen an. Laut Seattle Times ist der Gründer der Redmonder Firma Vista.com, John Wall, nicht begeistert von der Namensgebung. Nun wolle Wall prüfen, ob Microsoft mit seiner leicht zungenbrecherischen Wahl Markenrechte seines sechs Jahre alten Unternehmens verletze und mit dem Redmonder Riesen in Kontakt treten.


cp


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,367019,00.html


> Microsoft könnte Namensstreit drohen
> 
> Vista soll das neue Windows heißen - der Name wird jedoch bereits von vielen Firmen für diverse Produkte benutzt. Anwälte sehen eine Reihe von Klagen auf Microsoft zukommen; der Softwarehersteller sieht die Sache gelassen.
> ...
> Von der Firma Vista Software muss der Konzern auf jeden Fall eher Dank als eine Klage erwarten. Seit der neue Windows-Name bekannt sei, hätten sich die Zugriffe auf die Firmenwebsite vervierfacht, sagte Vista-Software-CEO Carrabino. "Das verleiht uns eine Menge Glaubwürdigkeit und verschafft uns Bekanntheit, die wir normalerweise kaum bekommen hätten."


cp


----------



## Captain Picard (4 August 2005)

Die Windeln sind nicht mal trocken... 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/62473


> F-Secure meldet ersten Virus für Windows Vista


cp


----------

